# IBN ZUHR (renamed WAN TONG)



## ehbella87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,

can anyone help me with information about IBN ZUHR (renamed WAN TONG), as I can still find that it is active however I cannot find who is operating it.

The most previous owner I can find is Xiamen Business Marine Co, however I can find no record of this company still operating.

Cheers,

Elaine


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
IBN ZHUR id 7412977. Built 1977 by Scotstoun Marine. grt 15386. 1986 TRADE BRIGHT. 1989 YI MING. 2007 WAN TONG.


----------



## ehbella87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, but I was more loking for who the ship is operating under.

Cheers,

Elaine


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

china flag
unknown since 07
but still in service
terry


----------

